# 3DMARK "LEGENDARY"



## AMF (Jul 10, 2022)

anyone else ever recieve legendary status?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2022)

AMF said:


> anyone else ever recieve legendary status?



Yes.


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 25, 2022)

You think I only have 1 belt? HA!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2022)

I didn't bother running the other 3Dmark benchmarks with my new hardware upgrades, maybe some other time.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 25, 2022)

For my laptop 









						I scored 5 938 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600H, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 (notebook) x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> This thread is about "Legendary" scores show offs.
> You need to be one of the top 100 high scores with your GPU and CPU hardware cnfiguration.
> 
> Here you can post "regular" 3dmark scores:
> ...



That's mean! It is a legendary score showoff. 





#13 on the ladder


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> That's mean! It is a legendary score showoff.
> 
> View attachment 259366
> 
> ...


Sorry.
Didn't check properly! 

Congrats with your score!


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Sorry.
> Didn't check properly!
> 
> Congrats with your score!



Haha yeah, I thought you were just calling the 3050 a pedestrian card 

That was a run with a brand new install of Windows 10 too, barely a week after I purchased the computer. It's so snappy, it really surprised me. The RTX 3050 mobile also doesn't fall too much behind an RX 590 in general performance, so it's an excellent machine to have on the go. The 2022 model (G15 5525) was updated with a Rembrandt APU (with RDNA 2!) over the Cezanne mine has, otherwise keeping the same specs, it should be even more awesome. I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Kawaz (Aug 25, 2022)

Got this in october 2021 if that counts. 
5900x/6900xt in timespy extreme. Unfortunately not legendary anymore 









						I scored 10 798 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




and this is april 2022 in regular timespy, both legendary when i ran them 









						I scored 22 337 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Tropick (Aug 25, 2022)

Yep, I think you get it when you top one of the score charts. I've taken Legendaries before on GTX 580 and GTX 770 paired with a 5600X, feels pretty cool to be congratulated for taking first by the benchmark itself.


----------



## Lew Zealand (Aug 25, 2022)

I have a few here 'n there.  Easiest to do with an Intel CPU that's listed at "65W" but actually needs 130+W at all core turbo when nobody thinks to enable that option.  Like here:


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 25, 2022)

Lmao, badges!


----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 25, 2022)

Belts for all!


----------



## oobymach (Aug 26, 2022)

Yeah son, got me a legendary one too.

Verification link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/28280687


----------



## Pouhon (Aug 27, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> For my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the legendary score with a similiar hardware too, it even stayed #1 for some time 









						I scored 4 097 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600H, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 (Notebook) x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 27, 2022)

Pouhon said:


> I got the legendary score with a similiar hardware too, it even stayed #1 for some time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Odd to see a 5600H laptop with a GTX 1650 though, they tend to have the older Renoir 4600H instead


----------



## Det0x (Aug 27, 2022)

So lets see what we got 

*5950x + 3090 @ wildlife = legendary*



*5950x + 3090 @ wildlife extreme = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ night raid = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ timespy = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ timespy extreme = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ port royal = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ fire strike ultra = legendary*


*5950x + 3090 @ fire strike extreme = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ night raid = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ night raid extreme = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ firestrike = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ firestrike extreme = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ firestrike ultra = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ timespy = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ timespy extreme = legendary*


*5800x3d + 3090 @ Port Royal = legendary*


All my benches have been done with custom water cooling.


----------



## biosat_lost (Aug 27, 2022)

I scored 9 820 in Time Spy
					

Intel Xeon Processor E5-1660, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				












						I scored P32 271 in 3DMark 11 Performance
					

Intel Xeon Processor E5-1680 v2, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




I have 2 irrelevant Hall of Fame ranks ~10 years old. But i had 15 halls of fame ranks wichwhere top15, on under kingpin, 2 over 8 pack, Dancop the only other german afew places over me and more. doe with my only own pc with 2x  HD 7970& FX 8150 and E3-1240V3e3,8GHZ allcore8 by using an older bios). My roomate called as direkt reaction UL (it was my Ip) and pretendet to be me, knowing good as everything about the things i was doing.
He "confessed" to cheating. So he slandered me as a cheater which is disgusting like everything about the story, sorry.
When all the hall of fame ranks disappeared for the first time in their history, he came into my room and said "that was my duty".
From that point on I was in a craze for months, ever forgetting to overclock, which I was also drummed into. It wasn't until I saw myself in the CPUZ Hall of Fame of the e5-1660 reinbenchen that I remembered everything. 7-8 years later. Repressed. Then there was an account merger that required deleting some scores and in 1,2,3 i had deleted all the valuable ones from my account. I wanted to start over, but my sponsor like everyone was gone. But I was also really cheeky at pcgh, totally traumatized. And rumors went around that it was by whom, I won't say their name in relation to this rubbish. But I never believed that either. How ironic, you know exactly who did it, but you don't have access to it. Records with old hardware are of no interest. No sponsor, no hall of fame. CPUZ, is also a good feeling but not the same. The FX 8150 scaled very well in the benchmarks. You had an 8 core with 8x 4.7GHZ, 2013 and the 2 HD 7970GHZ were like 2x 3090. You remeber sometimes, even in this 8 years but the train was gone. One twist turns another.. 

But congraulation!! legendary are 3%. Like a family, or so.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

Nope. My last achievement was the mystery one when I ran FS with GTX 660 3GB (OEM, GK 104 1152sp).


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nope. My last achievement was the mystery one when I ran FS with GTX 660 3GB (OEM, GK 104 1152sp).
> 
> View attachment 259627


 
I get Mystery Machine every time I run 3DMark on my X99 system. I own a very rare Xeon model (E5-4669 v3) which is a special version of the E5-2699 v3 intended for quad-socket servers, and 3DMark isn't aware it exists. It's funny because it's been like that for the past 5 years or so  









						3dmark.com
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I get Mystery Machine every time I run 3DMark on my X99 system. I own a very rare Xeon model (E5-4669 v3) which is a special version of the E5-2699 v3 intended for quad-socket servers, and 3DMark isn't aware it exists. It's funny because it's been like that for the past 5 years or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess my GTX 660 3GB 1152SP is so rare  well, I refurbed it.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Aug 27, 2022)

Wow, i did not think that i had that many achievements:


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2022)

lowrider_05 said:


> Wow, i did not think that i had that many achievements:
> View attachment 259642


lol loan me that GPU so I can get those RT ones


----------



## mobiuus (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2022)

The hardest to get is "Leet" IMHO

Took me ages, I gotta get them all, I have just one to go an Rtx one I think and one my 2060 can't touch.

Patience, it's a must when you're skint.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 9, 2022)

Legandary was easy with an unlocked bios...  nowadays I don't bother.  Progress, meh.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 23, 2022)

I didn't mean to  My GPU isn't even overclocked...


----------



## biosat_lost (Sep 24, 2022)

mobiuus said:


> View attachment 261081View attachment 261082


The firestrike score is a real legendary score, and the time spy even, too.


----------



## Bertman (Sep 26, 2022)

Guess I'll contribute. I didn't really know much about a legendary score before. All I knew is that nobody showed up at my house to congratulate me. I'm the geothermal PC guy you may have seen on here. Anyway here are my 2 scores.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2022)

I was running 3DMark last night, I actually fell asleep on the couch with it running. Ahh well. Didn't get them all


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2022)

OK, I'll play a little:


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 12, 2022)

I scored 5 544 in Speed Way
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Hey, it's legendary! Haha. Probably because it is one of the first results but hey, it counts right?


----------



## lowrider_05 (Oct 13, 2022)

And another one 




https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/80917794?


----------



## Det0x (Oct 15, 2022)

I scored 6 401 in Speed Way
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 15, 2022)

Det0x said:


> View attachment 265619
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, 2220 MHz flat... that's one champ of a 3090, generous power limit and prob on water... lovely!


----------



## freeagent (Oct 16, 2022)

They are just handing them out 






Edit:

Fresh bootskie













						I scored 4 054 in Speed Way
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Det0x (Oct 22, 2022)

Det0x said:


> View attachment 265619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest of the updated runs with the 7950x 












						I scored 23 769 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 12 619 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 139 829 in Wild Life
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 54 477 in Wild Life Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 97 695 in Night Raid
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 47 915 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 27 485 in Fire Strike Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 15 154 in Fire Strike Ultra
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Zen4 seem really strong in firestrike cpu bench (physics score) ^^

CPU profiler ST and max threads:











						I scored 0 in CPU Profile custom
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				














						I scored 0 in CPU Profile
					

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2022)

Over 26000 this time..


----------



## mb194dc (Dec 17, 2022)

R5 1600 3.925, 5600xt with unlocked bios rig, use for 1080p gaming. Hitting 200w and don't want push 5600xt more than this. Will upgrade it, one day... 









						I scored 8 236 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 5 1600, AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## cadaveca (Sunday at 5:21 PM)

Nother for me :


----------



## 3x0 (Sunday at 11:11 PM)

QuietBob said:


> I didn't mean to  My GPU isn't even overclocked...


Do you still have this 5800X3D 6600XT combo? If you're interested we could have an OC battle of uncommon CPU GPU combos


----------



## AusWolf (Monday at 12:16 AM)

According to Steam, I have the achievement, but I can't remember when I got it. It's a bit weird because I don't overclock.


----------



## lightning70 (Monday at 12:22 AM)

I bought it twice. With the RTX 3070 and the spare GTX 1050 I have.


----------



## QuietBob (Monday at 7:38 PM)

3x0 said:


> Do you still have this 5800X3D 6600XT combo? If you're interested we could have an OC battle of uncommon CPU GPU combos


Yep, still my main rig. I don't mind comparing oc'd scores, but I've never overclocked this card. Would have to read up on how to get the most out of it


----------



## 3x0 (Monday at 7:46 PM)

QuietBob said:


> Yep, still my main rig. I don't mind comparing oc'd scores, but I've never overclocked this card. Would have to read up on how to get the most out of it


When I get the chance I'll post some scores to compare. I'll provide you a short crash course on OCing the 6600XT, don't need to go wasting time looking around


----------



## QuietBob (Monday at 8:39 PM)

3x0 said:


> When I get the chance I'll post some scores to compare. I'll provide you a short crash course on OCing the 6600XT, don't need to go wasting time looking around


Thanks, that'd be great! Please get back to me with the tips through PM so we don't clutter the thread here 
Or maybe you'd like to share this information in the RX6000 owners' thread?


----------

